# 2018 Gotham themed steampunk haunt progress



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

UPDATE 10/29/2018
For those who don't want to go through all the progress pics I'm posting some up to date pics at the beginning. 

















What I've for set up so far.
















Hole in the Asylum for the candy window








Painted the pipes!

ORIGINAL POST
Well it's that time of year again!! We are currently deciding what we will be adding this year. If we even add anything.....

The two options are to just put up what we put up last year and the second option is to add the Arkham Asylum facade I had planned. With Halloween being on Wednesday this year I'm not quite sure. We're possibly picking up a bunch of drywall and wood this weekend so we might get some Halloween supplies too.....

These are a few pics from last year and I'll be adding set up pics and progress pics if I build anything new. 

















































Can't wait to see what everyone else is working on for this year. Our set up will begin 2 or 3 weeks before Halloween!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow your set up is AMAZING!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Wow your set up is AMAZING!


thanks!!!! We're super excited to get started on this year's set up!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Pardon my terrible drawing but this is what the Arkham Asylum facade might look like if I get a chance to build it.....


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Really TERRIFIC work, can't wait to see more of your pictures!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Muffy said:


> Really TERRIFIC work, can't wait to see more of your pictures!


Thanks!!! I'm leaning towards building a new project for this year and that means lots of progress pics!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

oh I want to see see it if you do......


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

A couple more pics from last year as I ramp up to start a new project.








Not an actual functioning Bat Signal, but it did light up. haha


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was surfing HF without logging in this morning until I clicked on a couple of your photos and then just had to log in to post how much I loved what you did! What I love about it, and BTW I totally remember your haunt when it was a train station a number of years ago, right?, but what I love is that for the Batman theme it repurposes so well and kind of retains a comic book like quality. I just love it, all of it. You rock and wish you were down the street from me to visit and enjoy in person. I hope you get a lot of Wednesday ToTers. You have got to be the favorite stop of the night. Good luck with the Asylum build. Would be a nice addition. I'll definitely be back to look for more photos.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was surfing HF without logging in this morning until I clicked on a couple of your photos and then just had to log in to post how much I loved what you did! What I love about it, and BTW I totally remember your haunt when it was a train station a number of years ago, right?, but what I love is that for the Batman theme it repurposes so well and kind of retains a comic book like quality. I just love it, all of it. You rock and wish you were down the street from me to visit and enjoy in person. I hope you get a lot of Wednesday ToTers. You have got to be the favorite stop of the night. Good luck with the Asylum build. Would be a nice addition. I'll definitely be back to look for more photos.


Dang! You don't know how much that means to hear that! I always have a hard time getting inspired to get going on Halloween each year and hearing something like that definitely makes it easier to get going!
I think we'll get a good amount of Wednesday tots, but we also got on to the Socalhauntlist so we might have some visitors on the Saturday before Halloween as well!
Thanks again!!!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Yardhaunt, You are in So Cal? Where about? I am in So Cal as well... I would LOVE to see your house...


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

A few more pics from 2017.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Dayam! Just...well...DAYAM! This is amazing. 

I agree with LouNroxLuv -- I am in So Calif as well and would love to see you setup! It is off the charts!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Field trip lol


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

revengemaiden said:


> Dayam! Just...well...DAYAM! This is amazing.
> 
> I agree with LouNroxLuv -- I am in So Calif as well and would love to see you setup! It is off the charts!


Thanks!  Dayam is a new one! I like it! haha


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I started this thread with some question as to whether or not I was going to build the Arkham Asylum this year or wait until next year. After hearing some truly nice words about last year's display I decided to go ahead and build!!!








Nothing exciting yet. Just the first of many frames..... haha


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Four of the six first floor frames done. Still need to figure out where the windows will be but not bad so far. Didn't do the two panels with the doors because I'm still not sure what they will look like.....









For all that work it doesn't seem like much yet.... haha


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Arkham Asylum is a MUST HAVE! Can't wait to see how it looks upon completion.

Watching with much anticipation!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Your set up looks amazing! Can't wait to see final pics, it's awesome!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

revengemaiden said:


> Arkham Asylum is a MUST HAVE! Can't wait to see how it looks upon completion.
> 
> Watching with much anticipation!


I've had Arkham in my mind for the past few years and I am VERY excited to try and make it into a reality this year! I too can't wait to see it upon completion. haha


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

lucidhalloween said:


> Your set up looks amazing! Can't wait to see final pics, it's awesome!


Thanks! Very nice to hear that! Hope to have updates soon


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Can not wait to see the updates and hopefully see it in person


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Needs more gears. ;-)


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got 2 more panels framed. These are the upper floor end sections. They will have two windows each.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks like its coming along...cant wait to see it finished


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Looks like its coming along...cant wait to see it finished


Me too! I know the progress pics aren't too exciting, but it gives me some motivation to keep going. haha 

We're going to rent a truck tomorrow to get some stuff for our house and we're going to get the panels of faux brick to skin the frames I've built so far. So hopefully they'll look a lot better soon.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I have no doubt it is going to look amazing.... It is exciting to see the progress.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Made the trip to Casa Depot today! Got some supplies!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

lilibat said:


> Needs more gears. ;-)


I just saw this for some reason?!?!?
I'm trying to figure out how to make decent gears..... I really want moving gears and steam pipes on the second floor indents on the Asylum. May try to use projector to outline big gears on foam.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got some work done today, and thought I'd update.








Got the first frame skinned with brick!








Skinning the two 4ft x 4ft panels.








Had a pumpkin beer while making more panels! 








All six panels skinned and stored away!!!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Holy haunted houses, Batman! Your setup is spectacular! I love the Bat Signal. Awesome, awesome work.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

SkeleTom said:


> Holy haunted houses, Batman! Your setup is spectacular! I love the Bat Signal. Awesome, awesome work.


Thank you thank you! The Bat Signal has by far been my favorite thing I've made. I had that floating around in my head for quite some time.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Minor progress today. Got both Arkham Asylum windows framed out and dry fit ready for painting. Then I can square them up better. haha









Also got 2 more of the second floor panels made!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got the opportunity to put up parts of the Arkham Asylum facade to figure out how to proceed with the remaining parts. It's fairly big!!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

It looks HUGE! (I know, I know) lol really tho, it looks like this project is going to massive.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> It looks HUGE! (I know, I know) lol really tho, it looks like this project is going to massive.


That's the second time that joke has been made today!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

It will probably be said a ton. lol. Sorry I actually edited my original comment.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got one door panel done. Took a bit longer to figure out exactly what I was looking for, but it pretty much looks like my drawing so I am pretty happy.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

It looks like it is really coming along.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> It looks like it is really coming along.


Slowly but surely!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

That's an 8 foot ladder btw.

A behind the scenes look at the Arkham Asylum facade.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got the doorway panels both done.

















Now on to the second story!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Just an update of the haunt progress

























I wish these pictures could convey how big this thing is. hahaha


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

How on earth do you have time to do so much...? I am impressed and jealous lol


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> How on earth do you have time to do so much...? I am impressed and jealous lol


I don't have any other vices so this is my outlet.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

A little before and after to show the last 2 brick panels. Trying to add some dimension to the facades this year.
















Now it's on to all the trim/moulding pieces......


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> I don't have any other vices so this is my outlet.


I dont have "vices" but work, family, friends, and other things take up sooooooooooooo much time!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm getting so antsy to start setting up! I want to at least put out my Bat Signal........


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Still working on stone trim pieces.....


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Excellent craftsmanship on those walls and all your pieces! Keep up the amazing work and thanks for the update pictures


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

bayoubrigh said:


> Excellent craftsmanship on those walls and all your pieces! Keep up the amazing work and thanks for the update pictures


Thanks! I have always liked to follow along with people's builds so I thought I'd share mine. Set up date is fast approaching and I'm getting sooooo close to getting to work on all the fun details of the Arkham Asylum!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Well something out of the ordinary happened! It's raining in Los Angeles and I didn't see it in the forecast....... Does anyone know how those indoor faux brick panels do in a crazy down pour?!?!? I hastily got a few pieces of plastic over it in the dark but we'll see what the outcome is in the morning


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I understand. I left for work aound 10 am with bright blue skies and got home at 10 pm to wind, rain, thunder and lightening.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

This popped up on my timeline from a year ago today......









It was the first day of set up from last year on a Sunday and this year I start on a Tuesday. Not a very early start but we try and keep the neighbors happy.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

First day of set-up. Got a late start after tree trimming guys finished. Haha!








Got the first section of facades up. It's the Gotham Garage








Also got the first coat on the columns


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Little more set-up and lots of other little stuff for the Arkham Asylum......


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Really looks awesome..


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> Really looks awesome..


THANKS!!! Slow and steady is what they say!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Our weather has been a little odd lately too. It has really made things difficult.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got something done after quite a few years! Finally painted the pipes in the pipe wall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

POW! ZAP! Holy crap Batman you have really done a lot of work since last I checked in! Love the red brick Asylum construction. Looking really, really good!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> POW! ZAP! Holy crap Batman you have really done a lot of work since last I checked in! Love the red brick Asylum construction. Looking really, really good!


THANKS SO MUCH!!! It's been a lot of work but I'm excited to start in on all the little touches


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

this is just so amazing.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I am so obsessed with this!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

yoboseiyo said:


> this is just so amazing.


Thanks! Hopefully the rest will be up soon


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

LouNroxLuv said:


> I am so obsessed with this!


Me too until I get it all done.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

What I've for set up so far.
















Hole in the Asylum for the candy window








Painted the pipes!








Added pipes to the inset section of the Asylum








Started the lighting


----------



## Stych (Nov 3, 2016)

This is amazing. Where on earth do you store it all? And more importantly how do you find the time to make it all!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Stych said:


> This is amazing. Where on earth do you store it all? And more importantly how do you find the time to make it all!


Thanks! That's part of what takes a little bit longer to make all this stuff is that I make it so that it's easier to store. The panels are flat and things come apart, so it really doesn't take up that much space.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Had to come up with something to keep people from going up the walkway so I built a couple columns from the scraps of the facade build


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

yardhauntjunkie said:


> View attachment 572969
> 
> Hole in the Asylum for the candy window


OMG even the punched out candy window looks like the wall was made of concrete bricks....super nice detail there! This is so fun to watch going up.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

What a fantastic theme! And a whole heck of a lot of work! Great Job.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OMG even the punched out candy window looks like the wall was made of concrete bricks....super nice detail there! This is so fun to watch going up.


Well thank you!! I'm not even going to recount the mishaps involved in making the candy window...... hahaha!!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

OctoberDream said:


> What a fantastic theme! And a whole heck of a lot of work! Great Job.


Thanks! This has been an ever evolving theme but it's been fun


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Got the Joker's hand moving in the boiler window and the coals glowing in the firebox.








Partially assembled the Bat Signal and oddly enough there was a suspiciously looking Bat shadow cast on the inside tonight...... haha


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Stych (Nov 3, 2016)

I’m completely blown away. I drove through my town last night to see other houses in our decorating contest and it was Home Depot skeletons and Cheesecloth ghosts with bright lights. Nothing, nothing at this level! You have totally made me, and even better the wife, want to up our game to the next level!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Stych said:


> I’m completely blown away. I drove through my town last night to see other houses in our decorating contest and it was Home Depot skeletons and Cheesecloth ghosts with bright lights. Nothing, nothing at this level! You have totally made me, and even better the wife, want to up our game to the next level!


Well that I a very nice thing to say. It's been a lot of work this year and I'm hoping to get the rest of it done by tomorrow. That's some very encouraging words!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ah, the Boiler! Glad it's back and up and running. Have to say the whole scenery is looking so great. Very nice additions this year. And looks like you'll be done in time. Actually looks done now! Have a great Halloween. Hope you'll have Halloween night photos to share.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

We had our first run where we were open for a night other than Halloween and is was great. We were asked to be on a couple lists of home haunts and we got visitors from both of those plus another site we didn't know about. It was a lot of fun seeing other haunters and people who like home haunts! Now we're even more excited for Halloween night!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Less than 24 hours after the last trick or treaters were here, months of hard work is down and stored away until next year. The past few years I'll leave one thing up just for fun. Last year I left up the Bat Signal and this year I've left up the entry way columns and gate. 

I'll post more pics later! Pooped out for now


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Ah, the Boiler! Glad it's back and up and running. Have to say the whole scenery is looking so great. Very nice additions this year. And looks like you'll be done in time. Actually looks done now! Have a great Halloween. Hope you'll have Halloween night photos to share.


Thanks! The boiler has been a mainstay and a personal fave of mine! For some reason kids loved the hand floating in the window way more than other years. Will definitely be posting some night pics soon!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Almost time to start the 2019 thread! Still debating on what to add for this year!!! Anyone have any suggestions? 

I'm thinking I need to move the Arkham Asylum over so I'd need some kind of Gotham themed facade to fill in that space. Also I'd like a big animated prop for the Gotham Garage.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks so cool! Can't wait to see what new additions are added for this year's Halloween


----------

